# need help on how to hook up a cable box,receiver and a hdtv



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

do you think i can hook it up this way?

cable box to TV to Receiver?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, provided your TV outputs the audio portion of the HDMI feed. Many do, some don't.

Alternatively, if the cable box is your only component, you can go from the Optical Out (#9) of the box to the same input on the receiver.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When I had a cable box I used HDMI to my TV and optical directly to the receiver. This was very good because my HDTV doesn't pass 5.1 through its digital audio output.


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

ok thanks. so i can just by pass the tv for the surround sound. and go straight from the cable box to the receiver. thanks again


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Easy as that. You may need to specify in the box how to output. Mine had a few options, one of them being HDMI, so I just configured it to use both in case I wanted big sound from the receiver or basic from the TV.


----------

